# Outdoor soil mix



## guerillaweedfare (Apr 3, 2012)

Hello marijuana passioners,

It's been some time since I last ventured onto this sight. I hope all is well.

I'm finally starting my outdoor grow for this season (late as usual) and I was wondering what you guys thought for a soil mix based on what I have so far:

Perlite - 5 bags (8 qt. each)
Vermiculite - 1 bag (4 qt.)
Sphagnum peat moss - 3 cu. ft (huge bag compressed)
Happy Frog potting mix - 2 cu. ft.
Fox Farms OF mix - end of a bag, probably only 8 qt. left
Bone meal
Blood meal
Crushed Dolomite Lime Pellets - couldn't find the powder online
Epsom salt
Crushed egg shells
Coffee grounds 

My biggest concern is the amount of each part of the mix to add. I know peat moss is rather acidic so does that mean I should include extra dolomite lime? For my last grow I sort of just threw in what I thought seemed right and from the start I had problems and I'm almost certain it was because I added too much/too little of something. 

I'm working with limited funds right now but if there is anything else  necessary that you think I should include, please let me know.

I will be growing outside where the existing soil doesn't seem too bad to begin with. When I finally found my plot after a long day of scouting, I almost didn't notice that I was standing on the remains of a deer skeleton...not sure if this is a good or bad thing but I bet the soil is nice and fertile in that spot lol.

Any thoughts are appreciated. 

guerilla


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 3, 2012)

Pick up some 

GH ancient forest 
Great White or ZHO
Insect Frass
And crunch up a mosquito dunk (bacillius t.)

Add just a little bit of each and mix it well. Your plants will thrive like never before. While I can't help on the mix (i don't do much soil). I do know these beneficials could save your grow from an attack.


----------



## guerillaweedfare (Apr 4, 2012)

thanks for the tip OG. I usually just sprayed for pests but I never thought about adding those directly to the soil. 

I'm more concerned about the actual nutes available to the plant in the right quantities within the soil. 

I'm growing quite a mix of girls outside (first time trying some good genetics) so I want to make sure they will be fed properly. Currently germinating I have 1 frissian dew, 1 special queen #1, and 2 blue mystic. I also ordered 1 skunk #1, 1 Early Skunk, and 10 Satori seeds that should be here soon.


----------



## Hick (Apr 4, 2012)

bone and blood meals are sometimes detected, and percieved as food for ctitters. (they dig up your garden searching for the source)


----------



## guerillaweedfare (Apr 4, 2012)

I have this small animal repellent that you are suppose to put around your garden. I believe it's called "shake away". I've used it in the past but I've also always used a fence too so who knows if it actually works.


----------



## Wetdog (Apr 4, 2012)

The recipe calls for Blood, Bone, and KELP.

You need that kelp meal. Blood for N, Bone for P and the kelp for K.

Per cf (~7.5 gallons)
Blood- a heavy 1/2 to light 1cup
Bone-a good solid cup
kelp- heavy 1/2 to a light 1cup
dolomite-1cup

coffee is good, takes a while to break down. I add some, but mostly, it gets fed to my worms.

egg shells are great, VERY finely ground and they still take forever to break down. 

Did I mention you really need kelp meal?

Wet


----------



## guerillaweedfare (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks Wet this helps a lot. I'll be sure to pick up some kelp since I didn't realize how important it is. 

I was planning on making my mix with peat moss and perlite as the main ingredients. Will the acidic levels of the peat moss really mess things up? I heard it has a ph of around 4.


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 5, 2012)

dolomite lime! the finer it is the quicker it works. 1 cup per cubic foot with peat moss. Wouldn't hurt to add a little vermiculite and perlite also. I dont use alot though, maybe 10%. I would also add the two bags of soil you have to the mix. This will give young plants some nutrients , and kick start the beneficial bacteria in the soil.


----------



## guerillaweedfare (Apr 5, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> dolomite lime! the finer it is the quicker it works. 1 cup per cubic foot with peat moss. Wouldn't hurt to add a little vermiculite and perlite also. I dont use alot though, maybe 10%. I would also add the two bags of soil you have to the mix. This will give young plants some nutrients , and kick start the beneficial bacteria in the soil.



awesome thanks drfting! I think I can finally start mixing all my amenities together...once I get kelp of course. The ratio of dolomite lime to peat moss is what was really stumping me. Thanks again.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 5, 2012)

I wouldnt overlook the benny's ......................................


Just saying, it would be a sad day if your new thread title was "Some little -insert color- bug is moving around in my soil!" Bare minimum get a 10$ pack of ZHO or Great White, and those mosquito dunks kill all sorts of larva (like 8$).


MoJo 4 you...a toke :48: ...and good luck brother!


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 5, 2012)

No problem Guerrilla! When you add your Dolomite and bags of soil, mix it well and water with mollases and water at the ratio of 1 tablespoon per gallon of water. This will activate both the lime and the beneficial micros. After a week or 3, test the PH and adjust if needed. Your shooting for 5.5-6.5 PH is soilless, IME. 

Edit: BTW that compressed bag if roughly 7cf un-compressed. I would add 7 cups of dolomite.  

Happy Satori Trails! Hope to see your journal.


----------

